# starting over again



## Sundown (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm looking to do another saltwater tank for my wife. I'm looking at doing these different thing's for her. Live coral, tangs, clown fish, chromis, lionfish, and angel fish. It's been 12 year's since I've done something like this. If my memory is right, the requirements was 10 gallon per fish and 20 gallon for the coral. Tank will be no bigger than 40 gallon. Any helpful tips would be great!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A Lionfish will eat all the other fish which aren't bigger than itself. That's not good.

No tangs in something as small as a 40 gallon, please. They are large-area cruisers which will constantly bump into the glass and go crazy in a small tank.

If you want live coral, then study up on "reef tanks." They are actually pretty easy to do, BUT you must have the right equipment. The right equipment makes it easy, but the lack of it dooms you to failure. There's not much in the way of middle ground on that one. The main thing you'll need is the correct lighting. After that you'll need "Live Rock."
Before you get either, though, you'll need to read a few good books on the subject. Reef tanks aren't something you can just slap together and hope for the best without some planning.

Your plan sounds otherwise fine.
I suggest reading books instead of asking the internet because books will answer the questions you don't even know to ask.


----------



## JayD976 (Feb 17, 2012)

As TheOldSalt said read a book, it will definitely help out a bunch. I recommend _The Conscientious Marine Aquarist_ by Robert Fenner. Its a very informative book on marine fish and reef keeping.


----------

